# Ugly Logs - Gotta Love 'Em



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi. My name is Kevin, and this is my story. When my addiction first began I used to blame my circumstances. Now I realize it's all my fault. For example, in my early years I used to pass up ugly logs, heck I would even push them out of the way to get to _"the good stuff"_. As I began to get more street forest smart, I soon realized some of the best stuff was hidden in the ugliest crack houses logs. 

I shot milled this log up a few minutes ago and I have to say, the drug may change but the concept is still the same. This thing has an amazing high amazing wood inside. . . . 

[attachment=19518]

Yes, I have already taken pictures of the good stuff inside, but I want to make you unrepentant sinners salivate for your dope. Plus, there's only a little daylight left and I need another fix. There's still just enough time to take one more apart . . . . . . .


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 1, 2013)

c'mon boss...I NEED my fix.:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another damn fisherman -castin for suckers........................:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2013)

Well at least he stopped to take a picture and tease us, I wouldn't have stopped for nuthin........well maybe to p.


----------



## brown down (Mar 1, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well at least he stopped to take a picture and tease us, I wouldn't have stopped for nuthin........well maybe to p.



ok i am starting to go through withdraw over here :wacko1:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 1, 2013)

Dude, that's just not right....:dash2:

It's like watching a fan dance.:fit:


----------



## Reiddog1 (Mar 1, 2013)

That's just waaaay wrong.



Dane Fuller said:


> Dude, that's just not right....:dash2:
> 
> It's like watching a fan dance.:fit:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

What's a fan dance?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What's a fan dance?



Mae West made the Fan Dance sort of famous in one of her movies. It's a dance where the dancer disrobes while holding a large feather fan and you don't really get to see anything. It's a teaser like you.  Now where's those photos


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife was explaining it about the same time I was reading your explanation. :lolol:

My pictures? They are being developed.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > What's a fan dance?
> ...



Damn Irish move to this country and do not even learn the language..............:fit::fit::fit::fit:. Nor the rules- I agree- we want pictures:naughty2::naughty2::naughty2:--- WE WANT PICTURES.........:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2013)

We Irish built this country you Scottish scum. Wait, I am Scottish too that puts me in a bit of a bind . . . .


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> We Irish built this country you Scottish scum. Wait, I am Scottish too that puts me in a bit of a bind . . . .



Scottish//:fit::fit::fit::fit: with a last name of Stafford.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Now he is callin me names :fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:
we british taught ya everything ya know:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> My wife was explaining it about the same time I was reading your explanation. :lolol:
> 
> My pictures? They are being developed.


Did she have a big feather fan? And that's why we have no pics.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> The sun has been down for sometime now here. Should be down in weetx by now.



Rob, I love it !!!!!  Somebody please send Kevin a Light Tower so we can keep him working all night :rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > The sun has been down for sometime now here. Should be down in weetx by now.
> ...



I actually have one, but have never hooked it up. It's 277V and has 3 lights that each weigh about 100 pounds, and would light this place up like a million roman candles. Glad I don't have a converter for it. :wacko1:


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevin said:


> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



I should've known !!!!!!  

When I get some more wood cut up I would like to trade for a chunk of that FBE if you are interested ? I know you are swamped with orders though !


----------



## Kevin (Mar 2, 2013)

[attachment=19561]

[attachment=19562]

[attachment=19563]

[attachment=19564]

[attachment=19565]


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice, no cracks either! Beautiful!


----------



## Vern Tator (Mar 2, 2013)

Holy Bats Boardman!!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats some of the nicest firewood I've ever seen.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2013)

Eye candy for sure! Nothing like opening up a log to see what's inside, do you ever tire of it? I know I don't.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 3, 2013)

I know it is bad,
But it makes me sad,
Hope you are not mad,
That the wood you have , I wish I had.
Acutually looking for some that is dry. Will post in the Want To Buy


----------

